# Best bottle 2009: Post your entries here



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2009)

Let's see how this goes, shall we? Anyone who wants to enter their favorite bottle that came their way this year, post a pic and description here.. we'll have a vote after Jan 1, 2010...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's my entry: a small slick med with some crack in it.. got it in a box of freebies from a guy at the paint store...


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 24, 2009)

Heres mine. Excellent condition Hover Phila master ink.Open pontil, teal, whittled.It had about an inch of ink dried up in the base, so I know it was sitting on a shelf for a very long time.It`s my favorite bottle I got this year.[][]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 24, 2009)

Pontil and whittle.


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Dec 24, 2009)

That is one awesome  bottle. I dug one of those this year and of all places in my own backyard, but unfortunately, it was broken. I do have all the pieces though. It is pontiled and whittled just like yours. It looks to be the same size as yours too. How tall is yours? Great score


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is one of my favorite acquisitions of 2009...

 A Stoddard "HOLMAN'S NATURES GRAND RESTORATIVE" in honey amber! 

 Only a couple known examples... this beauty is loaded with bubbles!! 

 I never thought I would ever one of these... had to get good and drunk before buying it... worry about "the pain" later!  []

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 24, 2009)

a couple more pics...


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 24, 2009)

...


----------



## woody (Dec 24, 2009)

That's a nice bottle, Mike!!!


----------



## coreya (Dec 24, 2009)

my best find was a Missisquoi springs with squaw on rear, rare varient purchased at an estate sale with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 24, 2009)

My favorite of the year...  given to me by my uncle.  It belonged to my great grandfather.  It also happens to be one of my nicer bottles.


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 24, 2009)

Come on guys 2009 isnt even over yet!!! Im going to dig my best bottle yet this week. Ive just bee saving it  

 Digger Ry


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2009)

[] Go get it, Ry! The unofficial deadline for entry is New Years Day.. just be careful cleaning it if you're hung over..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2009)

As you all probably remember from our lengthy post this summer,...I found this under a house near where Me, Laur, Mr. Fred and Penn Digger Tom had been searching out a privy. We only know of one other.It's an ultra rare peacock green local druggist. []                                                                      Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,....some great bottles here, but Mike,....That Stoddard "Holman's Restorative" is freakin' amazing! wow.
                                                                                                  Joe


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is mine. A green open pontil with flared lip Davis & Miller Druggists Baltimore.


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 24, 2009)

It isn't pontiled but it is the only one known to exist,one of my favorites too.
 8 inches and perfect dates 1872-75


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow!  Great bottles all around...my best this year was a flea market pickup.  *Skodas / Discovery (on all 4  beveled edges) Concentrated / Extract / Sarsaparilla (in script) / Comp.  /Wolfville / Nova Scotia.*  This is a hard to find varient...more common are the Belfast / Maine type.  There's a cool history with this bottle that can be read here: 

 http://www.scribd.com/doc/14420852/Skodas-Discovery-Patent-Medicine


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 25, 2009)

Wolfville.   A great place to raise a family.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 25, 2009)

Great White North...Nova Scotia.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice bottles everyone!


----------



## potstone (Dec 26, 2009)

Great bottles, I think your all winners.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 29, 2009)

Lots of beautiful glass has emerged from the shadows this year, either by being unearthed or passed on to a new caretaker.. let's all submit our favorite new bottle of 2009 and even if this goes to a vote or not, at least we have a thread full of great looking bottles!! Don't worry about rules and regs, I will sort it out next year.. [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 29, 2009)

...if you can't make up your mind, submit several entries... no rule against that.. anymore..[]


----------



## deepbluedigger (Dec 29, 2009)

Some great items already posted in this thread.

 But that Holman's really does it for me ... wow!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine is not my best bottle but actually 2 bottles that I recently dug on the same day, an I.B. Clark beer bottle which is the 3rd of it's kind known to exist and a Lockport green Telssier A Paris medicine bottle. The I.B. Clark recently sold for more than $400 on ebay and the Telssier got a bid of $270 against a reserve of $350. That is for me, my best day of digging to date.


----------



## nostalgia (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll post my very best bottle of 2009 tomorrow, I need natural light to take a picture of it...  A one of a kind ;-)


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 29, 2009)

> The I.B. Clark recently sold for more than $400 on ebay and the Telssier got a bid of $270 against a reserve of $350.


 
 That was pretty good for a smooth based med. More than I was expecting.
 That beer was amazing.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, I had to think about this for a while.  We had a huge influx of nice bottles this year.  But if I had to choose just 1...well, I hafta choose this one.  I know, it's an obvious choice. It's not the most rare bottle we have by any means, but historically, it's the most desirable we have and we love it so.  And if we had the money, I would buy Bottle Man's attic find as well (if it's still available). They would go well together


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 30, 2009)

I will dig a skull...


----------



## digdug (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is my best 2009 find for the ACL Category: A set of 1965 Prototype 2 Color ACL Coca-Cola bottles. Coke ended up not using the 2 color ACL until 1972 on the 16 ounce bottle and larger.  I have never seen them before.


----------



## nostalgia (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow!  These Coke prototypes are awesome!  I too collect ACL's and these would be keepers!

 My main interests are early soda bottles & ginger beers but my best find of 2009 is without a doubt this sealed "whiskey" bottle from Montreal, it is apparently the only one known and it's in perfect condition, dark dark olive color, almost black!

 First pic...


----------



## nostalgia (Dec 30, 2009)

Second......  Says Alfred Rimmer - Montreal


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 30, 2009)

wow poison_us that skull is freakin awesome


----------



## TROG (Dec 31, 2009)

Just aquired this bottle today.
 Scotch Whisky bottle from the mid to late 1860,s


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2009)

I acquired two of my best bottles this year, one dug and one bought. Here is my best dug bottle for 2009, a rare pontiled cone ink in emerald green.


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2009)

The best bottle I bought this year is this local iron pontil soda, which is one of only about seven that are known to exist.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 31, 2009)

My personal best find this year was a Cummings & McKinney Hutchinson bottle from the small coal mining town of Pocahontas, VA. The glass company that made the bottle was only in operation from 1892-93. Aside from a few small chips its in awesome condition.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 31, 2009)

Trog, the embossing on that bottle is just incredible.  Would never have guessed by looking at it that it was a Whiskey.  Lovely.

 Gunth, I have faith in you.  You will get your skull one day...


----------



## TROG (Dec 31, 2009)

The thistle sticks out about a 1/4 inch from the surface.



> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Trog, the embossing on that bottle is just incredible.Â  Would never have guessed by looking at it that it was a Whiskey.Â  Lovely.
> 
> Gunth, I have faith in you.Â  You will get your skull one day...


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 31, 2009)

> Gunth, I have faith in you.  You will get your skull one day...


 

  []


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome find........Not sure how I would react if I pulled that out of the dirt!!


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Dec 31, 2009)

I dont have anything rare but dug the smaller inks (Signet and Underwoods) and then aquired their larger counterpart on Ebay this year!!


----------



## Just Dig it (Dec 31, 2009)

New years Day..figured id toss a little 6$ flea market find in the mix..didnt dig this pretty lady...but  aint she a beaut?

 still cant find any listings for a bourbon variant On the GIV-7 anywhere


----------



## Just Dig it (Dec 31, 2009)

P.s When it comes down to it i pick Charlies Bottle o Crack...Reminds me of  New Bedford


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's my one, we pulled from a pit here in my home town and my most favorite whiskey
                               her first shot of daylight in a 100 years!





 cleaned and ready for display


----------



## monck (Jan 2, 2010)

nice green saddle


----------



## ajohn (Jan 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> New years Day..figured id toss a little 6$ flea market find in the mix..didnt dig this pretty lady...but  aint she a beaut?
> 
> still cant find any listings for a bourbon variant On the GIV-7 anywhere


 
 That would be something if.......[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 2, 2010)

Lots of nice entries here, I want to see more!! I think Jan 10 would be a good day to start the voting part of this.. that's according to my tarot reader.. []


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm, this isn't a bottle, exactly but I picked this up from Ken Salazar's table for real cheap at the West's largest bottle show of the year.[8D]
 Pictured at such an angle as to hide the chips in the rim of the lip. Now companion to my slightly larger example I bought from Val Valdivia many years ago.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 4, 2010)

As far as a rill bottle here 'tis:


----------



## Blackglass (Jan 4, 2010)

Ramons Santonine Worm Syrup with its original label:


----------



## Blackglass (Jan 4, 2010)

The label:                                     Awesome bottle's guys and gals!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a dump dug one:






*Happy New Year!*


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright, my forum family.. I've decided on how I'm going to handle the voting. It will be anonymous, and every forum member can vote.. once.. for a first and second choice... I will fill you in with the instructions on the evening of Jan 10th.. in the mean time, there's room for some more entries here, so don't be shy, let's see what your best bottle score of 2009 was!!!


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 7, 2010)

A low key year for collecting here.  This is probably my favorite addition to the ink collection.  It IS open pontil, and mint.  The label has basically high point wear, but otherwise it's great.  This exact ink is in Ed and Lucy Faulkner's new book, making it even more interesting to me.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 7, 2010)

Pic of pontil.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's the list of entries you should be voting for RIGHT NOW.. time is beginning to start to begin running out.. [8|]

 VOTE HERE:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-280389/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#281554


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Here's a dump dug one:
> 
> ...


   Who made that Candy Container??? is there any writing on the inside??Thank's -------Fred.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi cyberdigger.  This is a neat review of some neat glass bottles.  Anyone would be proud of each one of them.  My vote would have to go to the Hover Ink Bottle.  It is just fantastic.   I didn't see where to vote. Thanks for the good job done.  RED Matthews


----------

